# Just built - 06 Pinarello Paris Carbon



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

Here are some photos of my newly built Pinarello Paris Carbon with DA10 and Mavic ES wheels. Ride report to follow.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

OHhhhhhh,ahhhhhhh. Me likes that! Those ES wheels just don't look right there. Please send them to me, I'll gladly pay the shipping...  

Seriously nice ride there. Post your comments after you've broken it in

brewster


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

That is the best looking bike I have ever seen. Love the zero gravity brakes. Only thing i am going to different is get it in blue and get the 404 clinchers. Also, please let me know how it rides and what previous frames you have ridden.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice! I need another CF bike like I need a hole in my head but as I've always wanted a Pinarello I might have to reconsider...


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Wow what a beauty*

Superb looking bike.
I was really anxious to hear from you and get pictures of your beast.
I've had the catalog for a while and went to Pinarello website to take a look at their frames.
I started at first to like a lot the Galileo and was planning to buy one.
I'm now hesitating between the F4:13 and a FP in the same colors as yours.
Had the chance last friday to see and feel the FP Carbon. The owner of my LBS bought himself one in the light gray (they call it white).
I'm not sure I'll be able to resist those FP «curves» and colors.
Thanks a lot for your pictures.
It's nice to see the red on black for real.
Sometimes catalogs and websites don't reveal the true colors.
Can't wait to get your comments on the ride quality.


----------



## PineNut (Jun 5, 2005)

*Cooool Steed !!!!!!*

Can't say anymore than that - looks awesome. 

Look forward to the report.......Where did your weight come in out of curiosity?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

what frame size is that? And do you happen to know what it weighs...with that mix, it's gotta be pretty light.

brewster


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice bike! i´m on the verge of ordering one in blue (the red is well sexy but i´ve always been a "blue" guy myself...)

can you give me a few measurements from your frame? - size, centre BB to top of ST, and headtube length (the actual length of the headtube, and also the stack height of the headset)

thanks a lot!

foz


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Great bike and nice build.

I am planning on building one up (but in Blue I think or perhaps the team colour with white and red!).

Do you care to share a bit of a ride review? Any details with regards to sizing and alike?


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes please share a ride review if you ever have time off that sweet bike.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Gorgeous*



jnims29 said:


> That is the best looking bike I have ever seen. Love the zero gravity brakes. Only thing i am going to different is get it in blue and get the 404 clinchers. Also, please let me know how it rides and what previous frames you have ridden.


That is a beautiful biek but i woulda put record and some reynold or zipp tubies. Man those es's are sweet looking though. 
RIDE REPORT PLEASE


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

*The Ride Review*

Okay here it is..

1st off - Other bikes I have or have had to compare the ride: 05 Ridley Damocles / 04 Orbea Orca and 02 Colnago C40 (Bstay - Non HP).

After getting everything measured, (its a Pinarello 50cm, so thats 52.5cm TT), I had to run out and get a 110 stem. I took my first test ride thru the hilly areas of Griffith Park (in Los Angeles) and quickly noticed that the ride was not as harsh as my Ridley. Could I call it as smooth as the C40, probably not. The C40 is still by far the smoothest ride I've been on. So the next question is, was this bike as stiff at the Ridley. The Ridley is by far the stiffest carbon bike I've ridden. Mckwen can attest to that, yet being a good climbing bike as well. So the Paris is as stiff... if its less stiff, its only by a little. But then again, I'm 5'5 140lbs, so I wont be putting out the wattage of some big dudes.

The bike does climb well and does accelerate quite fast. The Onda forks to take some getting used to when looking down, but overall the 'wave' might take the sting of some rough LA streets. Gone are the vibrations that I would normally feel on the Orca/Damocles. I decided to climb GMR (in preparation for San Dimas Stage Race), and the Paris goes up well and decents pretty fearlessly. The bike does hold the line going around the curves on the I39 decent. 

Now the weight of the bike - With the Mavic ES wheels, I'm tipping the scales just under 16lbs. Now with the Reynolds Cirros carbons, I'm in the low 15lbs!

Im quite happy about the purchase - as I only have this bike and the Ridley... I'll be using the Ridley for crits and the Paris for Road Races.

questions? comments? anything else ive missed, please let me know.

-Ed


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

*opps.. never mind*

bad post


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

*Nice*



Ride_glendale said:


> Here are some photos of my newly built Pinarello Paris Carbon with DA10 and Mavic ES wheels. Ride report to follow.


Looks like C-bike gave you a nice deal. Bicycle John's just couldn't get the ball rolling huh? Anyways, super cool looking rig!

BTW, I just picked up a Ridley Damocles. Like it a lot! It sprints as well as it climbs. Very responsive.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

In that preview on Cyclingnews, it sounds like the Paris Carbon is slighly more comfort-oriented (and lighter weight), while the Dogma is a stiffer, yet smooth ride. The Dogma was closer to 1300g, while the Paris carbon will come it at under 1000g. I wouldn't be surprised to see the lighter riders on the Paris, the bigger guys on the Dogma FP.


----------



## sevenrider (Sep 13, 2003)

*585 vs. Paris Carbon?*



Ride_glendale said:


> Okay here it is..
> 
> 1st off - Other bikes I have or have had to compare the ride: 05 Ridley Damocles / 04 Orbea Orca and 02 Colnago C40 (Bstay - Non HP).
> 
> ...


Have you been on a Look 585? I have one and I am looking for a bit beefier carbon frame, cause I am 6ft 185lbs....was just wondering which is stiffer.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

sevenrider said:


> Have you been on a Look 585? I have one and I am looking for a bit beefier carbon frame, cause I am 6ft 185lbs....was just wondering which is stiffer.


I would check out a Dogma if you want a stiffer frame. I was told by the importer to steer bigger, stronger riders with the $ toward that frame. The Look 585 is pretty stiff laterally: if you are flexing it, I am not sure the Paris Carbon is going to be much of a change. If you want to stay with a Look, check out the 486 instead.


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

Ride_glendale said:



> Okay here it is..
> 
> 1st off - Other bikes I have or have had to compare the ride: 05 Ridley Damocles / 04 Orbea Orca and 02 Colnago C40 (Bstay - Non HP).
> 
> ...



Hi,

i was considering a Ridley Damocles in XS size. Is it really that stiff , that its not comfortable on 50-60 miles rides? I own a 2005 Orca and 2006 Opal. How does Damocles feel compare to the Orca? what size is your Damocles? Anything you can tell on the Damocles that could help me make my decision is very greatful!!!..

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

*Damocles sizing*



Ride_glendale said:


> Okay here it is..
> 
> After getting everything measured, (its a Pinarello 50cm, so thats 52.5cm TT), I had to run out and get a 110 stem. I took my first test ride thru the hilly areas of Griffith Park (in Los Angeles) and quickly noticed that the ride was not as harsh as my Ridley. Could I call it as smooth as the C40, probably not. The C40 is still by far the smoothest ride I've been on. So the next question is, was this bike as stiff at the Ridley. The Ridley is by far the stiffest carbon bike I've ridden. Mckwen can attest to that, yet being a good climbing bike as well. So the Paris is as stiff... if its less stiff, its only by a little. But then again, I'm 5'5 140lbs, so I wont be putting out the wattage of some big dudes.
> 
> -Ed


Hi, sorry for bringing up this old thread but i have an urgent question. I have almost the same stats as you (5'6 145lbs) and am currently looking at the 06 ridley damocles. Do you think i will fit the XS because the S size effective toptube is 54.5 which is way over my comfort zone. Competitivecyclist recommend focusing on the effective toptube when choosing.

My Competitive Fit (cm) (according to competitivecyclist)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 50.8 - 51.3
Seat tube range c-t: 52.4 - 52.9
Top tube length: 52.9 - 53.3 
Stem Length: 10.5 - 11.1
BB-Saddle Position: 70.9 - 72.9
Saddle-Handlebar: 50.0 - 50.6

Damocles XS 

Size Seat Tube c-c Seat Tube c-t Actual Top Tube Effective Top Tube 
XS 44.0 48.0 51.0 52.5 
S 47.0 51.0 53.0 54.5

Any suggestions or help on the sizing will be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

I replied to you... sent you a PM.

-Ed


----------



## IanTr (Jul 17, 2006)

Chain on outer ring for bike pics please. It's the law.....


----------

